# New Fuel Cell chemistry may make 1Kw/$1000



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

if it could be better efficiency then a diesel engine and last . sounds like you could run on any fuel or H2 from splitting water from excess solar or wind . On size I remember working the pressure up to make a smaller sized unit . Dare to dream !


----------

